# crosswinds .... ما هي ؟



## صقر الجزيرة (22 يونيو 2007)

*شاهد اثر crosswinds على الطائره اثناء هبوطه (فيديو)*

مقاطع رائعه يوضح اثر crosswind على الطائره وقت الهبوط landing

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/39256/crosswinds


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (25 يونيو 2007)

ارجو المزيد


----------



## صقر الجزيرة (26 يونيو 2007)

لاحظ اخر طائرتين كيف هبوطها خاصه الاخيره


----------



## احمد_1976 (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع
وفقك الله في إثراء المنتدى بالمزيد
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## وجدي_1405 (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
للأخوة
هذا تعليق بسيط
شكراً على هذا المقطع الذي يريك أنه مهما وصل الإنسان في درجة العلم الكثير ( يصعب عليه التصدي أو التحكم في جنود الله تعالى الذي هو الهواء ) .

(-:


----------



## a7med4u (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م المصري (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


من اخطر ما يواجه الطيارين اثناء الهبوط ... ظاهرة الرياح الجانبية .... و التي تؤثر بشده علي اسطح التحكم مما ينتج عنه خلل في عملية توجيه الطائرة ..... فيؤدي الي انزلاقها او دورانها او ميلها الي احد الاجناب ........ 

نشاهد هذا الفيديو ..... لتضح الصوره​ 
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/39256/crosswinds/​ 

و لهذا السبب روعي في تصميم المدرجات ان تكون في اتجاه الريح السائد في المنطقه تقريبا 

و نشاهد هذه الصور التي توضح تفاصيل هذه الظاهره و مدي الاضرار التي من الممكن ان تلحق بالطائرة اذا لم يتحكم الطيار جيدا بطائرته و ينفذ اساليب التخطي للـ crosswinds و التي منها
 Crab, De-Crab, and Sideslip technique












الرسم الأول ادناه يوضح لنا بدون التعديل او التصحيح من قبل الطيار اي الطريقة الخاطئة 






فتكون الطائرة بهذا الشكل 






لان الريح اذا كانت تحت الجناح قد تؤدي للإنقلاب 

وبعض الأحيان قد لا تصل الأمور لهذه المرحلة وذلك اعتمادا" على سرعة الريح 






و لمزيد من التوضيح اليكم هذه الفقره المزوده ببعض الروابط 

​
A *crosswind* is any wind that is blowing perpendicular to a line of travel, or perpendicular to a direction. For example, in aviation, a crosswind is the component of wind which is blowing 90 degrees to the runway, making a landing more difficult than if the wind were blowing straight down the runway. In fact if a crosswind is strong enough it may exceed an aircraft's crosswind limit, and attempting to land under such conditions could cause structural damage to the aircraft's undercarriage.
Crosswinds can also occur when traveling on road, especially on large bridges and highways, which can be dangerous for motorists because of possible lift force created. The safest way for motorists to deal with crosswinds is by reducing their speed to reduce the effect of lift force and steering into the direction of the crosswind.
Crosswind is sometimes abbreviated *X/WIND*.
When winds are neither perpendicular nor parallel to the line of travel, then the wind is said to have a crosswind _component_ - that is, it can be separated into two components - a crosswind component, and a headwind or tailwind component. A vehicle behaves as though it is directly experiencing a crosswind in the magnitude of the crosswind component only.
The crosswind component is computed by multiplying the wind speed by the sine of the angle between the wind and the direction of travel. For example, a 10-knot wind coming at 45 degrees from either side will have a crosswind component of _10 kts•sin(45°)_ or approximately 7.07 knots. Similarly, the headwind component is computed in the same manner, using cosine instead of sine. To determine the crosswind component in real world flight, aviators frequently refer to a chart on which the wind speed and angle are plotted, and the crosswind component read from a reference line.
An old pilot's saying: "You may forget the wind, but the wind will never forget you."​هذه المقوله تعكس مدي خطوره هذه الرياح و مدي اهمية وضعها دائما في الحسبان ..

تحيات الياسمين ​​


----------



## م/مشعل محمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
فعلاا الرياح الجانبيه لها اثر خطير في الهبوط


----------



## م المصري (31 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بالمهندس مشعل 
مرور كريم


----------



## جاسر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

موضوع ماتع وواضح ... رائع


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## م المصري (31 ديسمبر 2007)

يا هلا بمشرفنا جاسر ...... مرورك يجعل الموضوع ماتع بحق 

و تشرفنا بمرورك مهندس نزار


----------



## اياد علي محمد (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

شكر اخي العزيز صقر الجزيرة على هذا الشو وللمعلوميه هذا النوع من الهبوط يسمى كراب لااندنق ( Crab Landing ) وهو مشوق لمن يراه ومفزع لمن عاشه وهو خطير جدا لمن لا يحسن التعامل معه .


----------



## م المصري (15 فبراير 2008)

و هذا موضوع يلق الضوء علي هذه الظاهره 




crosswinds .... ما هي ؟ 

تحياتي


----------



## محب الشرقية (15 فبراير 2008)

أولا أشكرك 
ثانيا: الفلاش مليء بالمسيقى وهذا ليس جيدا ويوجد به أشياء قذرة


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

موضوع شيق والانسان مازال يتعلم والحمد لله لم اشعر باي شيئ من هذه المناظر اثناء سفرياتي بالطائره


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

معلمات مفيده في قسم جميل تمنينا ان نعرف عنه الكثير
الف شكر


----------



## tariqsamer (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tariqsamer (15 فبراير 2008)

مشككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كاسبر برو (16 فبراير 2008)

موضوع شيق يستحقه هذا الجهد الواضح تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## بي سي (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور بس كيف يكون قلب الطيار على الهبوط هذا


----------

